# Graphtec CE5000-60 cutting problems



## Printandstitch (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, I am quite new to the cutting scene & have had the ce5000 for a few weeks & all was well with cutting letters etc until the weekend. I was messing with contour cutting which worked great but now when I come to cut letters/graphics, the size on the screen (for example 170mmx65mm) is cut on the vinyl very small - not the same size as on screen. I have scoured all the instruction manuals & threads on here but am at a loss as to where to go. I am cutting via x3 but when I use the graphtec robo master it still cuts a reduce image.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Help. I just got mine and can't do anything. I am smart enough to try figuring this thing out with the pen and a roll od auto masking paper to save money but I need to save my sanity and get this thing right . The pen doing the test seems to do great but when sending anything to plot, its small. 
I know I've seen this problem from someone before but can't find it using the search so I thought I'd tag onto this post (hope you don't mind) and try to get where I need to be.


----------



## Printandstitch (Sep 13, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Help. I just got mine and can't do anything. I am smart enough to try figuring this thing out with the pen and a roll od auto masking paper to save money but I need to save my sanity and get this thing right . The pen doing the test seems to do great but when sending anything to plot, its small.
> I know I've seen this problem from someone before but can't find it using the search so I thought I'd tag onto this post (hope you don't mind) and try to get where I need to be.


Hi, not a problem, I seem to have got this sorted to fashion, having spoken to Graphtec in the UK, who were extremely helpfull, I was asked to check the commend setting as this was what was possibly at fault. So straight from work, powered up the cutter, pressed "pause", the next to the "command" option, entered on that, made sure it read "GP-GL" entered & checked that the next setting was 0.100. Mine was 0.025, hence cutting a smaller verson, changed to 0.100 & pressed entered, whey hey back to normal, I did find out that my x3 was a lesser version that does not have a "VBA" so that I should only click on the rocket launcher & hit cut/plot for the cutter to cut, I use file, print, after setting up the cutter in "print setup" but hey it works. Can't afford to splash out on a full x3 version just yet. Hope this helps.


----------

